# Best/Scariest Halloween Soundscapes?



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

When I clicked the 1st link & saw the cover I thought it must suck... Then I heard the music and really liked it.. Has a nice old school suspense vibe to it.. Then came the cliché screams and it lost me. Some of the reversed stuff is cool, but overdone it can get corny. Also, I'm hearing some sfx that are distinctly Disney in there. ?

Anyway, I really dig the music but the sfx kinda ruin it for me.

That's my .02 cents.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

After listening further...

Around 6:00 the ambient stuff is really good.. But I think the wolf howls are again kinda cliché... It's all great spooky Halloween fun though. I'm just a picky nerd. All in all the further I listen in to it the more I really dif the album. For it's age, it's quite good. Especially the music. Thanks or sharing.


----------



## FULL MOON INDUSTRIES (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been mixing my own soundtracks for my yard on Halloween over the past few years. I use field recordings that I have collected over from cemeteries, abandoned buildings, an old slaughter houses, and deep within a cave I recently explored. I mix these sound bites over various tracks from Raison Detre, Atrium Carceri, Desiderii Marginis, Letum, Deutsch Nepal, Lustmord, and Megaptera to name a few. I personally find by doing this it makes the soundtrack my own and original. I began doing this as a result of being disappointed by a countless number of Halloween soundtracks sold to the masses! I find it adds a special atmosphere to my haunt always different and never duplicated! Stay True~ FMI☠


----------

